# marzocchi 55 tst2



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, alguien que tenga una suspension marzocchi 55 tst2 que me pueda decir que tal le a salido, estoy a punto de comprar una para aumentar el recorrido de mi bici a 160, pero e leido algunos malos comentarios que se desconponen mucho y me estan sacando de onda, ¿alguien que pueda decir algo?, gracias


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola brunomu:

Todo depende del año de fabricación.  

Si la Marzocchi 55 que piensas comprar es modelo 2009 o 2010 adelante, esas salen buenas, pero aguas si es modelo 2008 porque en esas si tubieron muchas fallas. :nono: 

Yo tengo una 2009 55 ATA Micro, y me ha salido excelente, tiene un tacto de mantequilla y es enormemente rigida y con infinitas posibilidades de tunearla para cualquier gusto y/o terreno. :thumbsup: 

Tambien tengo una Marzocchi XC retro tst2, modelo 2007 y esa me ha salido muy buena, pero tiene un defecto de funcionamiento, precisamente en el cartucho tst2, pero con algunas mañitas, la he logrado hacer funcionar por mi mismo, sin tenerla que enviar a reparacion, pero si tiene algunas funciones limitadas como la de bloquearla, pero fuera de eso funciona super suave. :thumbsup: 

Saludos y cualquier duda, estamos a la orden.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

la verdad no e checado que año es voy a preguntar, o sea tu recomiendas que ¿si es 08 no la compre?, precisamente los reviews que e leido en el foro dicen que el bloqueo falla o que el recorrido se queda en 100 o 120 y no da mas,¿tu para que tipo de rutas la usas cross, allmountain o solo downhill?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Correcto, si es 2008 NO la compres, 80% de probabilidades que te falle.
El uso que le doy es All Mountain.
Porque si la quieres para XC no es lo mas indicado, porque en particular el modelo 55 tst2 es MUY pesada.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sip... las 2008 ni tocarlas. Cualquier cosa 2008 con TST (en cualquiera de sus iteraciones) o ATA, huyele como al demonio.

De las 2009, no se... yo tenia entendido que no habian mejorado gran cosa, pero si el DrFoes que tiene una da su VoBo, pues creele mas a el.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola de nuevo,pues como les decia ya compre la marzocchi 55 tst2 despues de mucho pensarlo, porque mi pike acabo de joderse y no me quedaba sin bici unos diez dias hasta que la repararan asi que tuve que hacerlo ja,ja. 
solo la e probado 2 rodadas y como que todavia no puedo tunearla bien, le pongo aire le quito, mas rebote menos etc, lo que si me gusto mucho es tener 160 de recorrido simplemente pasa por todos lados la bici, drops grandes, piedras ni se sienten, los saltos no los senti tan bien creo que le faltaba mas presion porque cuando tocaba suelo hacia tope la suspension y no eran los saltos mas cabrones 1mt maximo,lo de subir es otro pedo mas complicado, en subidas normales no hay bronca pero en las muy duras hay que mover todo el cuerpo hacia el manubrio jalarlo y pegar bien las nalgas al asiento, si cuesta mas subir con esta que con la pike con todo y el bloqueo,bueno la tengo que probar mas y les informo que onda haber si fue buena compra, suerte.


----------



## coacalcobiker (Feb 26, 2010)

Que tal brunomu, tu suspe por las calcomanias me da la impresion de ser como 2007, pero la palanca del tst se ve como 2008, asi que quien sabe jeje, yo tengo una 2008 y efectivamente si me ha fallado, la falla es que se le pasa aceite al cartucho y entonces te queda con menos recorrido, pero pues la verdad es muy sencillo areglar eso, simplemente sacas el cartucho y lo comprimes con las manos a modo de que salga el aceite que tiene de mas, lo colocas nuevamente de paso puedes checar el aceite orings y demas cosas, y pues te vuelve a funcionar bien, al menos a mi si me ha funcionado bien, si alguna vez requieres que te explique mas detalladamente solo avisame, saludos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

la compre nueva y es 2010 pero igual gracias por los tips espero y no falle.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Brunomu:

Excelente compra !!!

Y si, 160 mm de recorrido en la suspe delantera, dan para muchisimo. Empiezas a pasar obstaculos como, piedras, troncos, etc, como en una alfombra magica !!!

Nada mas que en tu caso pasaste del Pike, que es una de las tijeras de 140 mm mas cortas de distancia A-C que existen. A la Bomber 55 que es una de 160 mm de las mas altas, dentro de las de 160. 

Por lo que la geometria de tu bici va a cambiar considerablemente y por lo tanto el manejo tabien va a ser muy diferente. Para bajar ni hablar vas a bajar con mas seguridad y pasando tus limites de velocidad como nunca antes. Pero para subir, si vas a tener que modificar tu tecnica en subidas muy empindadas.

Felicidades por ese tijeron, que lo disfrutes. 

Dr Foes


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ahhhh, se me estaba olvidando, pasa el cable del freno delantero, por dentro de la tijera.


----------

